# Zoom... Sunshine 'n Dandelions!! (DUW)



## Floof (Feb 19, 2010)

Spring came early in Western Washington! Today, the temps were in the mid-50s... Maybe even the low 60s, I dunno--point is, it was WARM out! And sunny. Very sunny! So, Zoom got to go romp and graze in the front yard for a while...







Sammy, my 10 1/2 year old Boxer, got to come hang out with us, too. Silly girl couldn't care less about the tortoise, but the warm sun and not having three little dogs at her heels probably felt really good!





Anyway, back to Zoom. It didn't take long for her to find one of the few dandelions that had sprouted up in the yard...









*JAWS theme* Dunna.. Dunna..




Going in for the kill...




Ooh, yummy!








It was gone in no time...





To be continued...

(Continued...)

Pretty flower stands no chance...

















"Whaddya mean no more flowers! I'ma go look for more, 'kay??"





"Oh. I guess you're right. Oh well. LOOK! Dandelion leaves!!! =D"













Okay, I'm done now... Lol! That little piglet didn't even leave a SINGLE flower for the beardie. Tsk, tsk!

Hope you enjoyed!! =)


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice job on the pictures and captions.


----------



## terryo (Feb 19, 2010)

Wonderful pictures. You are so lucky. We still have snow all over the ground here.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 19, 2010)

very cute


----------



## Floof (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, guys! =)


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2010)

I love these kind of threads. Everybody should do more of these. Thank you, Floof.


----------



## Floof (Feb 19, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> I love these kind of threads. Everybody should do more of these. Thank you, Floof.



Thank _you_! I'm really very glad you enjoyed it... After all, the whole point of this thread is to put a smile on everyone's faces. Sounds like mission accomplished!!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 19, 2010)

What great pictures!! I wish my Russian liked dandelions! Granted I only gave him the flower once- I'll have to try again in the spring  (which at this rate won't be until June...ugh snow)
I'm getting really jealous of all the sunny outdoor pictures people are posting!

Great close-ups and your Russian is gorgeous


----------



## chadk (Feb 19, 2010)

Where are you at floof? I'm in snohomish\monroe. Had the day off and worked in the garden and yard. Planted trees, pruned trees, planted flowers, etc. Also played with the sullies and made some adjustments to their house and yard.

T-shirt weather and sweating. gotta love this 'winter'.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 19, 2010)

chadk said:


> T-shirt weather and sweating. gotta love this 'winter'.



Enough bragging already!


It was in the 40s again today and I was so excited...even drove with my sunroof cracked open a little


----------



## Floof (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, Kate! Dandelions have been a favorite of hers for years, or so I'm told by her previous owner. They would let her run around the yard and graze in the summer--the one thing they did right, lol. Sending warm thoughts your way!

Chad--I'm down south, by the coast. Ever heard of Willapa Bay?
It is so great to see other tort owners in Washington! And, yes, this weather is GREAT. Hopefully it'll stick around!!


----------



## chadk (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I'm kinda familiar with the area.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 19, 2010)

We had sun in Central Oregon too, but because of the continual rain we still have mud,nothing is growing yet. I have one lone daffodil in my front yard. But we still had SUN!
Great pictures! Isn't it fun to take them and share them with the group? I just love doing that but I can't anymore because of other's enjoying ruining my threads...


----------



## Floof (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, Maggie! Glad to hear you folks down south are getting sun, too!

Bah on those thread-ruiners. I LIKE your threads. =)


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoom zoomed really quick through those dandies! Your little russian is a looker, for sure! I love the yellow. 
And your boxer too, theyre so goofy, are they not?:]
Its nice to see an old boxer without health problems!

or does s/he have hip problems?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 19, 2010)

Floof said:


> Bah on those thread-ruiners. I LIKE your threads. =)



Well said, Taylor. I completely agree that the forum must have its BOB fixes to prevent serious and disfiguring withdrawal symptoms. 

Loved those vivid close-ups...nature can be so brutal though...those poor doomed dandelions....


----------



## Floof (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, Abe! And yes she did, lol! Hopefully I'll be able to get a nice 'n yellow boyfriend for her in a few years. 

Boxers are such clowns! She isn't without her own issues, though--she has arthritis in both back legs. We've been able to manage it considerably well, though... Some days, you wouldn't even know there's a problem! =)



Stephanie Logan said:


> Floof said:
> 
> 
> > Bah on those thread-ruiners. I LIKE your threads. =)
> ...



I haven't even been here for long, and I KNOW that's a fact!

And thanks! Expect more... Taking the herps out for outdoor photoshoots is one of my favorite pastimes during the summer. ... That is, when the neighborhood bees and wasps aren't dive bombing me.


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 20, 2010)

Great photos and so funny to read the captions. 

I chuckle to myself at the moment because I have spent my entire gardening life pulling up dandelions and now I am actually growing them on purpose !!!!


----------



## Floof (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, Jackie!

Haha! I love irony. I've never worried about weeds in my yard, anyway--that's why my front yard looks like crap in the pics... (It has NOTHING to do with tortoises OR winter!) Zoom just gives me an excuse to care less!!! ...Though I'm sure I'll still find myself in the yard this summer, pulling up excess moss and sheep sorrel and purposely planting other weeds in their place... Boy, that sounds counter productive! xD


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 20, 2010)

LOVE IT!!
Just remeber if you smell a yellow dandilion.. you pee the bed! So I wonder what eating them makes us do!

xx


----------



## Floof (Feb 20, 2010)

Yikes! Never heard of that before, lol! Thanks, Kymiie! =)


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 20, 2010)

Hahaha I have never heard that either!


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow what great pics of your lil one eating dandelions. Mine was out today and ate a bunch of the leaves, but we don't have any flowers in our yard yet.


----------

